# Picture of Your Boat on the Hard



## dhornsey (Oct 25, 2007)

I really enjoyed Giuliettas thread showing everyone's boats under sail.

It might not be quite as glamorous - but I love to see what a boat looks like out of the water too. Please include the type, year and maybe location of your boat, if it's not obvious.

Here's our '78 Pacific Seacraft Mariah - on the hard at Granville Island in Vancouver.

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=2758&stc=1&d=1227021946


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

Northstar 1000 heading for the hard at Toronto Island Marina.


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ready for launch, Spring '06.
'01 Bending 361










Teenage Girls are good at Bottom Painting.


----------



## chucklesR (Sep 17, 2007)

Patience Two on the way:


----------



## MMR (Oct 5, 2007)

Photos of "Patience Two" haul out..

Picasa Web Albums - Mary - Patience Two ...


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

1973 Tartan 34C #282
Sturgeon Bay, WI - last winter.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

I think I'm gonna cry now....


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

DC1200 comes off the water several times a year.

2007









2008


----------



## CharlieCobra (May 23, 2006)

Oh Joy is a 1961 Knutson 35 yawl. She was coming out for refit here. I have no pics but I have two vids. The first is the haulout and the second is a quick tour around the boat afterwards. Yes, I know what that plate is for now.


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

1988 Sabre 30 Mark III

Cover frame









In the driveway for the winter (where I can at least play with her!)


----------



## scottbr (Aug 14, 2007)

*Sad sight*


----------



## c40eb (Sep 12, 2002)

What's all that white stuff laying on the boat and ground?

(from someone drowning in an Egyptian river)


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Fraser 41 hauled out at Shilshole for the survey when we bought her:


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

_Valiente_ getting cleaned up for launch:










_Alchemy_ in 2007, the only year we kept the mast in:


----------



## j34035 (Nov 10, 2006)

Summer 2008 at Rottgering Marine in Kentucky.

DD


----------



## Cerveza (Mar 4, 2008)

I figured I would get more work done if I put the boat in the driveway..










Luckily the neighbours haven't complained.. I didn't think it would stand out that much...


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Here's my boat on the trip up from Annapolis when I bought her.










and one of her sitting next to my truck at the marina.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Oct 7, 2008)

Now I'm REALLY depressed!!


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

Preparing for launch last spring in Southwest Harbor.


----------



## freddy4888 (Nov 16, 2006)

Retreat getting her bottom cleaned

Retreat ready for winter.


----------



## poopdeckpappy (Jul 25, 2006)

petmac said:


> Preparing for launch last spring in Southwest Harbor.


Damn, she even looks good out of the water


----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

*Here's SOLARE painted, polished, renamed & ready for re-splashing just after we brought her down from CT.*










*And here's what Craigtoo reefers to as his parking finger, I prefer to use it in deeper water *


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

poopdeckpappy said:


> Damn, she even looks good out of the water


Thanks. Just finished spending a day working on her on the hard. Almost as much fun as sailing her.


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

T37SOLARE said:


> *Here's SOLARE painted, polished, renamed & ready for re-splashing just after we brought her down from CT.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful boat. One of my favourites.


----------



## KODAD (Jan 9, 2008)

petmac,
may i ask the make and length of your beatiful boat?


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

KODAD said:


> petmac,
> may i ask the make and length of your beatiful boat?


Thanks. She's a Hinckley Bermuda 40 Mark III sloop.(tall rig).


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Our current boat,a _Fast 345_, hauled out at Shilshole for our pre purchase survey... complete with WA numbers and original name "Wharf Rat"... both since gone!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

before shrinkwrapping...


----------



## brak (Jan 5, 2007)

This one's easy.









Weird composition of the shot, I had better ones but can't find them.
And a couple from last year, sans the hardtop:


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

1986 Beneteau First 305...on the hard at Crowley's Yacht Yard in Chicago.


----------



## sailaway21 (Sep 4, 2006)

Chick,
Still haven't got that zinc off, eh? (I thought tjk was going to check that out...do I need to incentivise him?) (g)


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

sailaway21 said:


> Chick,
> Still haven't got that zinc off, eh? (I thought tjk was going to check that out...do I need to incentivise him?) (g)


Was just gonna wait until Spring, with the rest of the 100 tasks I plan to do then. He said he was out last night, but didn't have a look...something about it being cold and snowing (what? here?).

BTW, I also got an invite (by proxy?) to sail with you guys this Sunday.
You two are insane...I mean, you ARE aware it was in the 20's today?
I would love to, but will be working on the boat...a few final tasks remain.

Rain check?
(or should that be...Snow Check?)


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

This is the only photo I have of Amoretto on the hard. This was in June 07 out for first haul in 2 seasons of ownership. Should be out of water summer of 09 for bottom job again. May get rid of ablative, and go with a hard paint, and fair the hull and keep.

1985 Jeanneau Arcadia, 30' Tony Castro design.

marty


----------



## retclt (Nov 7, 2006)

petmac said:


> Preparing for launch last spring in Southwest Harbor.


My God . . . . . . . I'm in love all over again.

They just don't make works of art (My opinion only) like that anymore . . . . . . . I mean beautiful works of art. What a gorgeous vessel!

.


----------



## drgamble (Oct 28, 2008)

Some great pics posted. Here is Peregrine 2 years ago (has been in water since) - red and yellow vinyl stripes were added up top after this pic and prior to her going into the lake.


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

*On the hard.*

Here she is the day she came out of the water a few weeks ago.








January 5, 2008:








Ready For Launch 07:


----------



## SailChick20 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maine Sail said:


> Here she is the day she came out of the water a few weeks ago.


I absolutely LOVE your hull color!
Can I ask what you use to polish? (the shine is amazing!)


----------



## heinzir (Jul 25, 2000)

Chiquita from my bedroom window.


Chiquita 25 years ago. The youngest girl has given us 3 grandchildren, now aged 2, 7, and 8. 
http://sports.webshots.com/photo/1230616876049039029NYxOaT


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Ready for summer (or winter  )



















Quite a shallow draft for 44 ft.


----------



## Ilenart (Jul 23, 2007)

Some of your photos make me shiver just looking at them. If it is below 20 degrees C around here we reakon it's too cold to go sailing 

Attached is Whitehaven on the hard last month.

Ilenart


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You're just figuring that out now... Hmm... took you long enough... 


SailChick20 said:


> Was just gonna wait until Spring, with the rest of the 100 tasks I plan to do then. He said he was out last night, but didn't have a look...something about it being cold and snowing (what? here?).
> 
> BTW, I also got an invite (by proxy?) to sail with you guys this Sunday.
> *You two are insane.*..I mean, you ARE aware it was in the 20's today?
> ...


----------



## Maine Sail (Jan 6, 2003)

SailChick20 said:


> I absolutely LOVE your hull color!
> Can I ask what you use to polish? (the shine is amazing!)


It's an Awlcraft 2000 finish and all I have used since polishing her, after having her painted, is AwlCare..


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Here is a shot of Freya getting a new bottom put on.







ffice

Mainesail rocks! Here I am, following his instructions on polishing and waxing. His technique puts on the best shine!







<O


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Sugar Mama at survey


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Lotsa pretty boats here, and two ugly ones.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

erps said:


> Lotsa pretty boats here, and two ugly ones.


.... but the ugly ones count at least double!!


----------



## erps (Aug 2, 2006)

Confession time. I was teasing when I said there were two ugly boats pictured. That was just a random number. So then I went back and looked at all the pictures again, I saw that there were only two multihull boat pictures. Sorry Chuckles and Sailingdog. I don't think your boats are ugly. (they're just not as pretty as some of the other ones)


----------



## Sequitur (Feb 13, 2007)

Here are a few shots of Sequitur when she arrived on Vancouver's Granville Island, was unloaded and started her fit-out.


----------



## wrevans (Dec 25, 2003)

Just delivered from the East coast after an extensive remodel.










And after being hauled out for the winter.


----------



## NauticalFishwife (Dec 12, 2007)

Annapolis-Laundry day and getting Calypso ready to be hauled.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

*The Womboat (aka "Silver Raven")*

This was when we had the old girl up for her annual tub this time last year. She goes up again on Monday week. I'll try and get some better pics than this.


----------



## Delirious (Dec 16, 2001)

The first images of *our* Pearson 31-2 (Just arrived a week ago)


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Great looking boat Charlie....Best on the site. You must be a genius to have picked that model.  
Michael


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

NFW-

I like the foulies hanging over the boom...  A very solid clothesline...


----------



## Coldwater (Aug 19, 2008)

International Tempest prior to my first sail on her.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

here something I have never shown or posted before...

A previous boat of mine...that was a nice boat...took me really far...only had it 1.5 years...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

This is as close as this old girl has been to being on the hard in a long.. long.. time... Poor old boat...


----------



## orient (Jul 5, 2004)

2005 Jeanneau 54DS


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Good looking boat Orient!


----------



## M275sailer (Aug 29, 2008)

Spring 2007


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

*Before a spec of bottom paint hit her hull*


----------



## AllThumbs (Jul 12, 2008)

It's pretty ugly but I am working on it.....


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

*Does this count as being on the hard?*










ok, maybe this one.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Vasco-

That water's getting a mite bit shallow there... I bet I'd even have trouble with water that thin.


----------



## Vasco (Sep 24, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> Vasco-
> 
> That water's getting a mite bit shallow there... I bet I'd even have trouble with water that thin.


Hey I paid a lot to rent that "deepwater slip". At least I didn't have to hire a diver for a bottom scrub.  I should have checked what they meant first, in Florida 3 feet is a "deepwater" slip.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Vasco...nice....you have less wet surface than I do...your boat must fly....cool...


----------



## PalmettoSailor (Mar 7, 2006)

I figured it out...



















Our Catalina 36 prior to re-naming.


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Bayfield 32c in Dec. 07


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

Bill...clean looking boat (not clean as in not dirty, but clean in hull lines ans not clusterd hull).


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Is the Bayfield 32 a Gozzard design??


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Gui,Thanks for the complement...I think...(" not a clusterd hull ")(grin)

Dog, Yes you are correct she is a Gozzard.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Laurie Anne prior to launch after refit - June 2008. 1988 Brewer Three Seas/Puget Pilot 40 pilothouse.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

billangiep said:


> Gui,Thanks for the complement...I think...(" not a clusterd hull ")(grin)


Bill, as you may know, those types of hulls, (with "era look alike bows, and bow sprits, complicated (to the eye) shear lines, weird long keels, rub lines, canoe sterns, and/reverse panel sterns, wood ornaments, etc...) are not in my list for "I like that boats"...not saying they are ugly...I just don't care much for them...just a question of tastes..I go for a different line fluidity..

but when I saw your boat, it looked to me as an un-complicated clean hull. Clean lines, fluid, (man how can I explain - I wish TB was still here to help me with the word)..I can see a balance in the lines...and that came to my mind as clean, not heavy clusterd complicated badly drwan lines, just to make believe and look "classical" old school..

A good example of a boat where the lines were bundled together to make believe it's a classic, capture the "retro look", and actually came out pretty dirty, very unbalanced to the eye is the ...(can't tell you...they get really mad at me here...but some, call it the pretiest girl at the dance...maybe she is..if the guys are blind)

You boat has none of that...I actually like it...


----------



## billangiep (Dec 10, 2003)

Thanks Giu I understood what you were trying to say, I was teasing. 
Bill,


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Gozzard has a very distinctive hand... I've seen a few of his Gozzard line of boats, and a few Bayfields... but you can usually tell a Gozzard design on sight.


----------



## CapnRon47 (Jul 29, 2007)

*Heron Haul out*

I had Heron hauled and bottom cleaned before our trip down the Chesepeake and the ICW to NC, last September. As I have mentioned elsewhere, Heron is a 1990 Holby "Clearwater" model that has a swing keel.

From the bow









from the stern, with the keel mostly lifted it gives her a dorsal fin look,









The rudder (lowered) and max prop with its own skeg










The rudder is mounted on a rotating arm, there is a line for lifting and a line for lowering, each runs thru its own lock and pully system. At this time I have to use the winches to operate the rudder up and down as the mechanism is tight and needs some work. 









The keel is almost fully up, there is a big pin that the rudder rotates around into the pocket partition inside the salon. The draft in this position with the rudder down is around 3 1/2 feet.










Here is the keel fully down, this picture is from last spring when she was on the hard in CT.









At the dock at our place in Oriental, NC. Opps, the waters up so not really on the hard, but some days it is down and you need the shoal draft to barely keep her afloat. The bottom is just sand so no worries.










I am hoping to use her year round in NC, where she was previously in CT they hauled her every winter. However, right now the 'economy' (such as it is) is keeping me working and not retired, yet.

CapnRon


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)




----------



## T37SOLARE (Feb 1, 2008)

Here's an update with SOLARE's new winter cover:


----------



## dealweb (Apr 24, 2007)

Pic of my Cal 20 from last year being hauled out:










and after she was painted but before I replaced the registration numbers :


----------



## Joesaila (May 19, 2007)

*Most Humble Itinerant*

This is our boat, out of her niche. Took me 58 years and owning this boat to realize we live in a 'winter climate'!


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

Before









In primer









After


----------



## radly53 (Dec 25, 2006)

Stephen
Bristol 29.9


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I think you're missing something... 


radly53 said:


> Stephen
> Bristol 29.9


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> I think you're missing something...


Snapfish: Share Photo:Registration

SD: It was there.. just in hiding! You can't link to dynamic images

Nice boat BTW.


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

sailboy21 said:


> http://render-2.snapfish.com/render...KUp7BHSHqqy7XH6gX0QJPJ|Rup6lQQ|/of=50,480,360
> 
> SD: It was there.. just in hiding! You can't link to dynamic images
> 
> Nice boat BTW.


That page won't load.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Try this link


----------



## LittleWingCA (Jul 17, 2008)

*Little Wing Haul Out*

Little Wing on Haul Out day at a boatyard in San Diego.


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

O'day 322 "Southern Comfort"


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

*Cole "26". At Yaringa Marina Victoria.*

October this Year. Just lifted out, see how dirty she is.
Later again in the lift ready for re-launching.
On the hard whilst getting engine overhauled and new fuel tank made.

IMG]http://i268.photobucket.com/albums/jj11/mipcar/travellift4.jpg[/IMG]

























Mychael


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Mipcar-

You need new bottom paint... your boat is almost furry with growth.


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Mipcar-
> 
> You need new bottom paint... your boat is almost furry with growth.


It sure did, Still that was after 24months. It was worse up at the bow as up until then I was on a swing mooring and in certain wind/tide conditions the large float holding up the chain would come alongside and rub on the hull.

Mychael


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

Its growing a gotee and moustache!!!!!


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

mrwuffles said:


> Its growing a gotee and moustache!!!!!


You should see the close-ups. I'll try to find a couple.

Mike


----------



## lofty22810 (Nov 21, 2008)

are down at hewlitts marina


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

*What you get when you wait too long between cleaning*

Only pic I could find.. Imagine the rest of the boat looking the same.









Mike


----------



## bobd43769 (Nov 18, 2008)

Now thats what I call a "fast" bottom!


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

its even better than gius


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Ther's just certain things that one should keep to themself.


----------



## wlshor (Nov 30, 2008)

*Lazy Dayz*

This is our Lazy Dayz on the hard getting a cabin refit.


----------



## modul8 (Oct 26, 2008)

(sigh)..can't wait til spring


----------



## fullkeel7 (Apr 16, 2008)

sailortjk1 said:


> Ther's just certain things that one should keep to themself.


Or at least accomplished under the cover of darkness. There are groups out there that would have had Mike arrested for destroying an entire ecosystem!


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

My first "big" boat.
Actually kinda miss the old girl. At least she ended up in good hands and is now actively cruising around Oahu.


----------



## gtod25 (Aug 5, 2000)

*Whitby 42 - Simbi*

As found


















Being prepped for launch;










Being launched;

The Incredible Hull: November 2008

Scroll down to video clip.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Things are rough ....


----------



## mrwuffles (Sep 9, 2008)

thats really good photoshop or is that real?


----------



## TxLnghrn (Apr 22, 2008)

Hillster said:


> O'day 322 "Southern Comfort"


Hillster,
Are you in Houston? I am pretty sure I looked at that boat before I bought mine last spring.

Michael


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

LOL...nice photoshop job... but the letters are a bit pixelated... so it's pretty obvious


Sailormann said:


> Things are rough ....


----------



## Mipcar (Nov 8, 2008)

fullkeel7 said:


> Or at least accomplished under the cover of darkness. There are groups out there that would have had Mike arrested for destroying an entire ecosystem!


SHHHHH, don't spread it around. There were even small crabs and a puffer fish that got blown off with the pressure wash.

Mychael


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Sailormann said:


> Things are rough ....


I'm afraid that's real.  Alex is declairing chapter 22 bankrupcy.  That's twice as bad as chapter 11 and they keep it twice as secret.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

I wanna know how they get a thing that big in one of those little vacuum seal thingies in the kitchen......


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

TxLnghrn said:


> Hillster,
> Are you in Houston? I am pretty sure I looked at that boat before I bought mine last spring.
> 
> Michael


TxLnghrn,

Yes, I bought her back in May of this year.


----------



## Hillster (Nov 19, 2008)

TxLnghrn,

I do not have enough posts (10) yet to reply to your private message so here goes.

I am liveaboard here at the Kemah Boardwalk Marina.

If I'm not mistaken, you bought your Pearson from Houston Yachts. Is this true?

Right after sealing the deal on my O'day, I saw a super clean Pearson 312 come up for sale listed with them. I regretted not having the chance to look at her.

Lon


----------



## patrickrea (Aug 20, 2007)

US27inKS The results show the level of prep that went into the refinish. Nice job.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Prepping the bottom.
















Prepping the deck for paint.
[URL="


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Damn that's a big workshop.  Pretty boat for a leadmine.


----------



## dougklay (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is my baby at the survey.


----------



## sharedwatch (Aug 9, 2008)

*OK, Here's my ...two boats.*

The lovely Alberg 37 I've owned since 2000 with a fresh bottom and the newly aquired Alden Caravelle with a not so fresh bottom.


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Murmel in St. Maarten before she became Imagine. So far the only thing changed was the sail canvas. From red, and cream to gray.....i2f


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

Pics of my project - 1984 Beneteau First24 on the hard. I haven't sailed it yet, but I'm going to have it in the water this spring. I've got the interior and miscelaneous wood parts in my shop that are being refinished.


----------



## wlshor (Nov 30, 2008)

Great looking boat and trailer. Trailer would look great with my boat.lol


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

resdog-

Nice job blocking and putting stands on her... most people don't use that many stands for even much larger boats... I've seen boats that were 35' LOA that only had four stands... two on each side... and the keel blocks...


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

My old wooden shoe


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Sweet. Love Crockers. Couldn't find one I could afford, bought an Alden


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great Pictures, once I figure out how to post pictures I'll show our 1980 30ft Catalina. I love this site.

Greg


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Greg—

You'll need ten posts to really post photos properly... read the POST in my signature and get yourself an account at flickr.com smugmug.com or photobucket.com and then get nine more posts, say over in the song thread, and then you're set to go.

Welcome to the asylum.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Great, Thanks. Now I have one more.


----------



## oceansoul63 (Dec 29, 2008)

I love these pics. I don't yet have any of my Bristol 34 on the hard, but I hope to soon. I'm saving up for a haulout.


----------



## resdog (Mar 29, 2006)

sailingdog said:


> resdog-
> 
> Nice job blocking and putting stands on her... most people don't use that many stands for even much larger boats... I've seen boats that were 35' LOA that only had four stands... two on each side... and the keel blocks...


Thanks. I lean toward the paranoid side of blocking the boat ever since a couple of boats were blown off their stands during tornados at our marina. Plus with this many stands I can pull one out and move the others to finish the bottom rather than hang in the slings $$$$...


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

sailingdog said:


> resdog-
> 
> Nice job blocking and putting stands on her... most people don't use that many stands for even much larger boats... I've seen boats that were 35' LOA that only had four stands... two on each side... and the keel blocks...


How about the blocking on this 40'? 









I would classify that as scary...


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

Whampoa said:


> My old wooden shoe


Interesting side note...I'll bet you didn't know before hand the trucker would put your boat on backwards. That can make a big difference when it's running down the road at 60mph in a 30k wind and you've prepped it expecting the bow to be into the wind.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Initially we loaded her bow forward but the weight distribution didn't suit the trucker so we reloaded her stern forward.










I had prepped the boat not knowing how she would be loaded but having seen it done both ways. Everything was off the deck, all hatches were fully secured and all vents were sealed. The only change I had to make was to remove the bow pulpit as a precaution as it was at 13' and the limit was 13' 6'. We felt that was too close for comfort. It took another 30 minutes to remove and stow the pulpit.

She came across the country from La Conner WA to Oriental NC in 6 days and without a mark or opened seam.

Regards, John


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

Here's mine. This is my first sailboat. She is a '73 C&C 25 Mk1.
I just had her pulled two weeks ago to do some work before spring. If I get some nice days I plan to clean the hull and deck and start doing little things that need attention. I dropped the sails off that came with the boat to have them checked out and to help me identify what I actually have. I got five bags of sails with the boat but I'm not sure what is there and their condition except the main sail that I I just removed.

Here's a link to shots of the boat when I first went to look at her back in November.

Good Ship Lolipop photo - Don Haller photos at pbase.com


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Don-

Just a warning-if she's not on concrete when you put her up on the hard, you probably should have the blocks supporting the keel on a very thick plywood plate, and the boat stands on plywood as well. I've seen some pretty ugly things happen when the ground got saturated and the stands started to sink into it... dominoes with sailboats... not good. 


donhaller said:


> Here's mine. This is my first sailboat. She is a '73 C&C 25 Mk1.
> I just had her pulled two weeks ago to do some work before spring. If I get some nice days I plan to clean the hull and deck and start doing little things that need attention. I dropped the sails off that came with the boat to have them checked out and to help me identify what I actually have. I got five bags of sails with the boat but I'm not sure what is there and their condition except the main sail that I I just removed.
> 
> Here's a link to shots of the boat when I first went to look at her back in November.
> ...


----------



## plimsoll (May 13, 2008)

large boat needs a large crane


----------



## donhaller (Dec 19, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> Don-
> 
> Just a warning-if she's not on concrete when you put her up on the hard, you probably should have the blocks supporting the keel on a very thick plywood plate, and the boat stands on plywood as well. I've seen some pretty ugly things happen when the ground got saturated and the stands started to sink into it... dominoes with sailboats... not good.


'dog,
I'll see if I can get that addressed soon. It's hard to see in the photo, but they did manage to stick a small block of wood under the keel to give some support and there are some scaps of ply under the stands. I was planning on going down there today anyway if the weather cooperates and I'll see if they do that for me. 
Thanks for the good suggestion
Don


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

This view shows the appearance of our hull after 3 years and 8 months since the last bottom paint.










Our only home has been a 1973 Morgan OI since november of 1973.










Ready to launch and back to seasonal latitude cruising.










'take care and joy, Aythya crew


----------



## Danjcon (Oct 23, 2007)

Great thread.

Here is our boat. 1971 Seafarer 31 Yawl. Lots to do, but at least no blisters!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

If the ground gets and stays wet for a while...little scraps aren't going to cut it...  The biggest problem will be getting the support under the keel blocks...putting them under the boat stands is relatively straightforward and you could do it yourself... putting them under the keel blocks requires lifting the boat... not a DIY type project. 


donhaller said:


> 'dog,
> I'll see if I can get that addressed soon. It's hard to see in the photo, but they did manage to stick a small block of wood under the keel to give some support and there are some scaps of ply under the stands. I was planning on going down there today anyway if the weather cooperates and I'll see if they do that for me.
> Thanks for the good suggestion
> Don


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Dan-

Highly recommend getting some plywood bases for your boatstands and the keel blocks...  DAMHIK


Danjcon said:


> Great thread.
> 
> Here is our boat. 1971 Seafarer 31 Yawl. Lots to do, but at least no blisters!


----------



## dbruce85 (Aug 17, 2007)

This was taken in spring 07 a few weeks after we bought her. Just before the mast was stepped


----------



## jaschrumpf (Jun 22, 2002)

Here's mine, the 1975 Capitol Yachts Newport 28 "Free Spirit."

First up: the fall before I bought her, in September 2006, with her fresh new bottom paint, :










And here she is just pulled out of the water to be powerwashed and scraped, in July 2007:










Mmmm, foamy!

I had her pulled again this summer and it wasn't near as bad. I'll be putting some more fresh paint on her in the spring.


----------



## dsiddens (Mar 20, 2004)

*Drakus at Cape Canaveral & After Ophelia*

We bought her at Cape Canaveral. The after Ophelia pic has her on the hard... mud. Drakus is an Ed Monk Sr. design, built by Skookum Marine in Port Townsand, WA 1973. 47'LOD, 6-1/2' draft, 13'2" beam, 22 tons at haul out.


----------



## Whampoa (Jun 29, 2008)

Welcome to Sailnet Doug.

Regards, John


----------



## TIKI TIME (Mar 22, 2006)

Here's mine. A 1986 C&C 33 MKII. She had been on the hard for three years prior to our purchasing her. The owner had passed and she had been sadly neglected. We spent about six months getting her ready to launch. We buffed out the hull, sand blasted the bottom, applied new bottom paint, new name graphics, painted the mast, replaced life lines, rebedded hatches, installed new bimini and sail covers, re-covered interior upholstery, refinished teak/holly sole, installed A/C unit, new stereo, speakers, VHF, TV and DVD, and countless other things, too many to list.
Needless to say, Mucho dollars and sweat. But it was worth it. 
Here are before and after pics.


----------



## motovationcycles (Dec 2, 2008)

*On the Hard*

Pictures on the hard when we bought her and at launch.


----------



## grayowl (Oct 14, 2007)

B-24 Wind Dancer on the (cold and) hard


----------



## eMKay (Aug 18, 2007)

Latest pic, this storm only dropped 18". We haven't had a good 2 or 3 footer for a few years now...


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

*As hard as it gets*

A couple of "on the hard" photos from BR's transcontinental trip in 2006.

The trailer frame is 4 inches off the road.










This is about as "high and dry" as you can get.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

You really should have a v-stand at the bow. If you were to go aboard to work on her and went to the very bow, chances are good that the boat might start to tip forward if you don't have a v-stand there. 



jaschrumpf said:


> Here's mine, the 1975 Capitol Yachts Newport 28 "Free Spirit."
> 
> First up: the fall before I bought her, in September 2006, with her fresh new bottom paint, :


----------



## janders (Dec 18, 2007)

Hello World (with her former name) on the hard in San Carlos, Mexico getting prepped to be put on a truck:










Upon delivery to Seattle:










With a shiny bottom sitting in Canal Boatyard in Seattle:


----------



## Joel73 (Apr 23, 2007)

This is a great thread... i'm loving the photos. Whampoa... beautiful boat!

Here's "At Last" at Triton Yachts on the way to being put in the water. That's Paul in the photo... great guy and very professional.




























About to splash... Rob Eberly doing survey work. I highly recommend him.


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

last spring on her way home.
this was originally my fathers boat which i grew up sailing on.he sold it and i found her 10 years later and bought it off the second owner. spent 3-4 years on the hard when i found her.
from oct 07-now-all new teak,stainless,windows,rebuilt engine,transmission,fuel tanks,engine guages and pod,shore power,cabinets,complete bottom job,extensive hull work,rebuilt stove,running water,sinks,thru hull fittings,wheel steering,new water tanks,washroom,cockpit cushions,dodger,furling,sail covers,sails,rebuilt winches,full electrical refit,all new electronics,navigtion station,kitchen etc,etc and the work continues.
this summer im going to change all interior cushions and touch up the deck in a few spots.
could have bought a newer boat but it wouldnt be the same.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

cnc33voodoo said:


> all new teak,stainless,windows,rebuilt engine,transmission,fuel tanks,engine guages and pod,shore power,cabinets,complete bottom job,extensive hull work,rebuilt stove,running water,sinks,thru hull fittings,wheel steering,new water tanks,washroom,cockpit cushions,dodger,furling,sail covers,sails,rebuilt winches,full electrical refit,all new electronics,navigtion station,kitchen etc,etc


cnc
what did you do the second week?


----------



## cnc33voodoo (May 15, 2008)

pick the lint out of my wallet.
but it was worth all the work.
i had a great summer.


----------



## kaluvic (Jan 14, 2009)

She's a 1978 CT48

Pictures were taken in 2005 in Beirut Lebanon when I was very deep into the refit.
Port holes out...stanchions, pulpit and bow roller all off.

I just re installed the wooden rub rails.

The haul-out is a platform that is lowered and raised with 8 big hydraulic winches.


----------



## T37Chef (Oct 9, 2006)

*S/V Windgeist*

1982 Tartan 37

Just before she is splashed for the sea trial, mid summer 2005









These are from Spring 2008, prepping teak, new bottom paint, adding a new boot stripe, and applying name


----------

